# Snow



## Guest (Feb 13, 2000)

Well was there any snow left up there this weekend? Certainly there must be some in the UP, but how about the northern lower?


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well we have been getting alittle snow in the western half of the UP, but it has been very cold here. The temp's have been dropping well below zero. The groomers are out everyday.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well we are getting plenty of snow today. It's really coming down. We got at least 4 inches in the last 2 hours. It's a light powdery snow tho. I cruised the trail by my home and it seems to be in good shape. The groomers are out daily. This is the western half of the UP lake Gogebic area we're talking.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2000)

Thanks for the update born, sounds likes theres plenty up there to fire up the sleds for.


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

Got a fresh foot of snow today and its still snowing here in the U.P.Looks like we will have plenty of snow for some time.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

No problem here in the Traverse City area, been plenty cold, fresh inch or so last nite. hope you have fun.


----------

